# adduser after update to 9.0



## hirohitosan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi there.

After updating from 8.2 to 9.0 I tried to create a new user with the adduser command. After all steps the following message appears:

```
pw: user 'test' disappeared during update
adduser: ERROR: There was an error adding user (test).
```

I cannot delete that user:

```
rmuser: user (test) does not exist in the password database.
```

*W*hat is wrong?
*H*ow can I create new users from now?

*T*hanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a look in /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd. Does the user exist in one of them?


----------



## hirohitosan (Feb 8, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have a look in /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd. Does the user exist in one of them?



*Y*es. *T*he user 'test' is in both /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Try removing it using vipw(8). Once it's removed there try adduser(8) again.


----------



## hirohitosan (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks SirDice it works! I don't understand how ... but it works


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

The user accounts are actually stored in a database. It's possible it got out of sync with your /etc/passwd file.


----------

